# Vibration issues with projector



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I am just very new to this world of projectors and I am just about to order the Sanyo PLV-Z5 FP.

I have dual 18" subs and I like to watch/listen at very high bass level (120++). I don't know if I have to worry about vibration (because things vibrate in my room...including the sofa) as far as the bulb is concerned.

According to the owner's manual, vibration can cause the FP bulb to explode. How much should I be concerned about that?

Do you guys use high SPL with no projector bulb problem?

Thank you!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I had the Z3 and I had problems with the lenses shifting because of the bass, I just bought Sonnie's Z4 and had no problems with it so far, one thing different form the Z3 and the Z4 its that the Z4 has a lock switch for the lenses and the Z3 didn't have that. 

I think the Z5 has the same switch!


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Man, seriously, 120 decibles is really bad for your ears and there's not much reason for it.

I know its impressive to crank it up once in a while, but regular exposure to 120db is just asking for trouble - the projector bulb is really the least of your worries.

I'd suggest looking into some bass shaker like products to work in conjunction with your subs - if you can get the feel you like while reducing the subs output by a few db's - you'll help both your ears, and your projector.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Like Rodny... I had the same problems back when I had the Z2, the pj would move a bit and get a tad off alignment with the screen. With the Z4 I didn't have any issues with the lock feature. I now have a Panny with no lock, so not sure if I'll have any issues of movement. However, I never had an issue with a bulb exploding. I think that would be an exception to the norm, because I've never even heard of it happening.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

The lock feature you are talking about is something new to me. I don't even imagine what it is. Can you describe a bit pls? What does it lock? the Bulb? The projector itself from moving? any details?

Thanks!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Another issue I have been thinking about...Since I will be soundprofing my room, and the projector will be mounted on a wall stand, I am also a bit anxious about vibration of the gipsum pannel itself. I know you guys have soundproof rooms. Is this an issue to worry about, since Gypsum board is not as hard as a brick wall for sure?:sweat:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can tell you that there is very little you will be able to do to sound proof your room with 120DB levels from your subs. Your walls would have to be 24" thick and even that would not stop the bass from getting out not to mention stop the vibration.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know if that replies to the propable vibration issue of the projector being fixed to the internal gypsum panel of the room.
Soundproofing is not related to how loud the sound is, but it will be a fuction of the materials and technique that will lead to an amount "X" of SPL reduction outside the walls.

If X=30 db, and inside is 120 db = then outside will be 90 db.
If X=50 db, and inside is 130 db = then outside will be 80 db.

According to some tests I made, the neighbours begin to hear some bass when inside is 90 db....

FYI, I sometimes crank 130 db as well:innocent:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Vibration issues with a projector*



basementjack said:


> Man, seriously, 120 decibles is really bad for your ears and there's not much reason for it.


This is a common misunderstanding! Because it highly depends on the frequency of which we are talking about. I cannot bare 105 db at 1 KHz, and I would propably get deaf after a minute. But at low bass, ears sensitivity is much lower, and for ex. I can stand 130 db from 25-50 Hz with no harm.
I can propably push up to 140 db low freq. in my car...but I do not do that often though...


> the projector bulb is really the least of your worries.


Good news:bigsmile:


> I'd suggest looking into some bass shaker like products to work in conjunction with your subs - if you can get the feel you like while reducing the subs output by a few db's - you'll help both your ears, and your projector.


They can never match subwoofer deep bass... It is not possible:cunning:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You could play your subs and see how much vibration is in the area where you want to mount your projector. If there is a lot of vibration, then some kind of isolation mount could be designed.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes Mike...I will do that. Thanks!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a friend that has a projector and when ever he turns the bass up the projector shakes causing a bit of blurring. An isolation mount or well built hush box would fix that.

As long as you have enough fasteners in the drywall it should not rattle. Screws are better than nails and go 1 every 8-12 inches on the outside and 1 every 12-16 inches in the infield. 

You could also use a thin layer isomeric caulking (green glue) on the joists first. Some people use panel adhesive (PL300, liquid nails, etc) to reduce the number of screws needed and give a firmer bond.

The best form of soundproofing is the room within a room approach. Basically float a room inside a room and have nothing in the inner room touch the outer room. Use double or triple layered 5/8 drywall or go broke and use QuietRock. Seal the room airtight. Isolate the floor by raising it up on rubber mounts. Fill the void between the two rooms with Rockboard or OC 703. There is a large list of todo items that can get really expensive really quick.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Like Rodny... I had the same problems back when I had the Z2, the pj would move a bit and get a tad off alignment with the screen. With the Z4 I didn't have any issues with the lock feature. I now have a Panny with no lock, so not sure if I'll have any issues of movement. However, I never had an issue with a bulb exploding. I think that would be an exception to the norm, because I've never even heard of it happening.


Sonnie,

I have found a very good deal about the Epson TW2000 here :yay:, and I am about to order it. I can't find any user manual online and I am not sure it has any lens lock feature.
Now I don't know if lens can vibrate and present an issue, what about your new panasonic? I think it does not have the lock feature as well.

Does anyone experience any problems with projectors due to subs?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Like Rodny... I had the same problems back when I had the Z2, the pj would move a bit and get a tad off alignment with the screen. With the Z4 I didn't have any issues with the lock feature..


Well, is this because of lens moving due to no locking, or is it the projector moving?. 
Dealing with a projector moving is easy, but once it is about the lens, what to do?? And appearantly not so many projectors have the lens locking feature if I am not mistaken.:hush:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know of many projectors with lens lock.

I noticed also when mounting my Panny that my mount was not as tight as it could have been. This may have contributed to some of the movement I was previously experiencing, despite the lens lock on the Z4. 

None the less, I have rattle my house much harder than ever before with Transformers and LFDH since I've had the Panny installed. No problems.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, indeed it is the post of Rodney that made me worry a bit as we have the same subs but my room is even smaller.

If ever such a problem occurs, is it possible to try to fix the lens controls by whatever means?

Your input guys are really appreciated!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I really don't think the lens itself is going to move to a point it will mess up anything permanently. At worse case you may have to occasionally adjust it. I think some of mine was having lens shift right on the edge of being tight (it had some play in it) and it jarred loose on a few heavy duty scenes. Other times it may have been my not so tight mount. I would make sure your mount is solid and not worry about the lens moving. Thousands of us have heavy duty subs with small rooms and projectors... and I don't know of anyone that has sent one back because of the bass shakin' it too much.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonnie,

Your support is really appreciated! You're making my life simpler....I like you!:hail:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We aim to please... :bigsmile:

Besides... I'm a simple man. :whistling:


----------

